# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Toutes les pétitions pour les chiens en Roumanie

## mallo

Rajoutez-en, je n'ai peut être pas tout mis...

https://e-activist.com/ea-action/action?ea.client.id=104&ea.campaign.id=22665

http://www.actuanimaux.com/actualite...obilisons-nous

https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...urope/?tYPARab

http://www.change.org/petitions/e-u-...-romania#share

http://www.change.org/petitions/roma...lization#share

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...v-wgtqRebw&s=1

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...b0EGsv_t3A&s=1

http://www.change.org/petitions/nach-bukarest-gegen-den-beginn-der-tötung-der-straßenhunde?fb_action_ids=647811775242811&fb_acti on_types=change-org%3Arecruit&fb_ref=__GoQhlEfRSp&fb_source=other_ multiline&action_object_map=%7B%22647811775242811% 22%3A696560053692102%7D&action_type_map=%7B%226478 11775242811%22%3A%22change-org%3Arecruit%22%7D&action_ref_map%7B%226478117752 42811%22%3A%22__GoQhlEfRSp%22

https://www.change.org/petitions/the-vice-mayor-of-râmnicu-vâlcea-drop-your-plan-to-kill-all-homeless-dogs-after-7-days-it-s-unlawful

http://www.avaaz.org/en/petition/Spune_si_tu_cu_noi_NU_EUTANASIERII_NU_e_vina_lor_c a_nu_au_fost_crescuti_cum_trebuie/?pv=0

http://www.change.org/petitions/eu-when-do-you-think-it-is-time-to-act-2

http://www.change.org/de/Petitionen/save-the-dogs-bürgermeister-von-craiova-rumänien-mayor-of-craiova-romania-immediately-stop-the-plans-off-killing-of-stray-dogs

http://www.change.org/en-GB/petition...share_petition

https://www.change.org/en-GB/petitio...return-program

http://www.avaaz.org/en/petition/Boy...strays/?launch

http://www.change.org/petitions/mayor-of-botosani-stop-your-evil-plans-of-killing-all-stray-dogs?utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=url_shar e&utm_campaign=url_share_after_sign

http://www.change.org/petitions/craiova-city-hall-and-police-department-stop-the-illegal-slaughter-of-dogs-in-the-public-shelter

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/900/360/729/craiova-stop-killing-dogs-or-lose-your-tourists-action-needed/

http://www.change.org/petitions/romanian-government-stop-barbulescu-flavius-from-brasov-romania-to-kill-stray-animals

http://www.change.org/petitions/romania-please-do-not-allow-the-killing-of-healthy-dogs

http://www.change.org/petitions/romanian-government-stop-mass-killing-dogs-adopt-mass-sterilization

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/695/078/769/stop-the-massacre-of-the-stray-dogs-in-romania/

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/582/048/668/prevent-the-massacre-of-romanias-stray-dogs/

https://www.secureconnect.at/4pfoten.org/protest/130906/

http://www.tasso.net/Tierschutz/Aktionen/Strassenhunde/Online-Petition

http://www.change.org/de/Petitionen/diesem-menschen-flavius-barbulescu-muss-endlich-sein-handwerk-gelegt-werden-bitte-unterschreibt-und-leitet-die-petition-weiter-danke?share_id=TDPyyinuLT&utm_campaign=friend_invi ter_chat&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=share_peti tion&utm_term=permissions_dialog_false

http://referendumcaini.stirileprotv.ro/

*Pétition en allemand :* *http://www.change.org/petitions/nach-bukarest-gegen-den-beginn-der-tötung-der-straßenhunde

Pétition en anglais : http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/president-traian-basecu-of-romania-stop-the-mass-slaughter-of-stray-dogs-in-romania?share_id=ErKBXCRsar&utm_campaign=autopubli sh&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=share_petition

http://bit.ly/17CF4Bh

*https://www.lapetition.be/en-ligne/Contre-le-massacre-des-chiens-en-Roumanie-13365.

htmlhttps://www.lapetition.be/en-ligne/A...ania-7853.html

https://www.change.org/petitions/con...he-lower-house

http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/animaux/massacre-chiens-roumanie/10630

----------


## KATH38

ptg FB merci pour cet enorme travail !

----------


## mallo

Merci à toi KATH38. Peut être qu'il y aura une autre pétition dans la semaine, je transmettrai dans ce cas...

----------


## chiro

diffusées partagées et signées ::

----------


## mallo

De nouvelles pétitions (la dernière, est la mienne), que j'ai rajouté aux autres, ci dessus...

https://www.lapetition.be/en-ligne/C...ania-7853.html

http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/...roumanie/10630

----------


## chiro

signées

----------


## Giemma

pétitions signées (hormis pétitions facebook)

----------


## Chinooka

Encore une pétition à signer absolument :

https://www.change.org/petitions/con...he-lower-house

"La  Cour constitutionnelle roumaine débattra de PL912 - autorisant  l'euthanasie de tous TOUS les chiens errants après 14 jours s'ils ne  sont pas adoptés - le 25 septembre 2013. Ils décideront de la vie ou de  la mort de TOUS les animaux errants en Roumanie."

Alors pourquoi ces barbares ont-ils déjà commencé tous ces massacres ignobles et horribles ?????

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le texte en anglais qui explique cette dernière pétition :

On 10th September,  2013 the Lower House of the Romanian Parliament voted PL912 to  legitimise a 'catch and kill' policy for all homeless animals after 14  days, if not adopted. The terminology used was 'eradication'. Since this  date media frenzy has been created because of the death of a young boy  under what remains dubious circumstances. However the stray animals were  blamed...
 For further information, please visit: http://www.occupyforanimals.org/roma...d-by-dogs.html
 The decision to allow euthanasia of ALL homeless dogs in Romania, was  taken by the Romanian Parliament, totally ignoring that mass-killing of  healthy animals is:
 - contrary to the recommendations of the WHO (World Health Organisation); 
 - that it contradicts their own Constitutional Court's Decision  1/2012 (that euthanasia is ILLEGAL as a stray dogs management method  until all other solutions have been applied properly, uniformly and with  responsibility by local authorities); 
  - that it contradicts the WD 0026/2011 and the "framework"
 the European Council's Convention on the Protection of Pet Animals 
  - any adequate human moral principles! 
 AND, on top of all: 
 - totally ignoring that, after 20 years of killing Romania's straying dogs, this method has proven to be ineffective!
 "Interestingly", though, culling dogs can be very profitable. The  President is therefore asking the tax payer to fund an expensive,  non-evidence based, ineffective practice.
 Former senator Marius Marinescu, current President of the Federation  for the Protection of Animals and the Environment (FPAM) has challenged  the approved law allowing euthanasia of ALL stray animals after 14 days  if not adopted before the Romanian Constitutional Court and CCR will  debate PL912 on 25th of September, 2013. They will decide between life  and death of ALL homeless animals in Romania. 
*In an non-corrupted country it would be absolutely normal and  predictable that the Court will maintain its position stated in the  Decision taken in January 2012. However, we do not know how big the  political pressure over the Court really is* (!!! ce n'est pas moi qui le dis !!!) and therefore we kindly ask  you to sign our petition that sends instant emails to several members of  the CCR. 
 Thank you very much, in advance.

----------


## FLO78

signées

----------


## chiro

quelle horreur c'est a vomir .pauvre chiens   ::  ::  ::

----------


## mallo

Chinooka, j'ai rajouté sur la liste, merci.

----------


## Delphes76

Toutes signées et partagées FB

----------


## DIDUNIO

Tout signé. Espérant que ça aidera.

----------


## mallo

Une nouvelle pétition a été faite hier (je ne sais pas, par qui), pour faciliter les adoptions :

http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/...doptants/10718

Merci à cette personne !

----------


## Titipa87

Tu peux rajouter celle là (par moi , en Anglais )

https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...ROMANIA/share/

Merci de signer !

----------


## chiro

mallo c'est écrit ceci (  Désolé, il n'y a aucun élément à afficher pour cette page. )???

----------


## Titipa87

Le nombre n'étant pas de 100 .... Erreur réseau , qq sait comment changer le nombre ?

----------


## JUMECA

plus personne pour signer ces pétitions ? 
ces pauvres chiens ont besoin d'aide....ce qui se passe là-bas c'est vraiment l'Horreur !!!

----------


## PAPOUNET

ptg FB

----------


## mallo

La plupart des pétitions sont terminées maintenant...  :: 

Pour aider, envoyez vos dons aux associations qui gèrent le rapatriement de ces toutous. Merci pour eux...

----------


## PAPOUNET

Il faudrait en faire une pour Orestie ...
Je sais pas faire ...

----------


## marybee

> Il faudrait en faire une pour Orestie ...
> Je sais pas faire ...


oui si quelqu'un pouvait faire? Il se passe de drôle de chose la bas et pas dans la légalité je crois. En tout cas des fourrières ou refuges sont découverts plus sordides les uns que les autres  ::

----------


## jujulilas

J'ai signé les pétitions encore valides...

----------


## FORESTIER

petitions signées

----------


## mallo

Merci

----------

